

Windows 8 for $39.99 --- Are You In? - Albuca
http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2012/07/windows-8/

======
Albuca
I'm not. [Even though I will probably have access to a discounted copy through
work]

I'm completely happy to stay with Windows 7. (Although I am currently running
Mint 13 as my main OS and 7 as my Alternate).

While Windows 8 does look are spiffy looking, only time will tell if its a
success or another Windows Vista in the making.

Especially with the new features; hidden start button, ribbonizing everything,
etc etc. I can see it being difficult for many people to switch over (look at
how many people are still refusing to upgrade from XP; I know my Dad still
does).

------
ecubed
As someone who would consider himself a windows expert, I will not buy or use
windows 8. I tried the consumer preview, and was extremely confused and felt
betrayed more than anything else. They tried to fix something that wasnt
broken, and it really makes me question their priorities.

